# Another one bites the dust



## Topkick (Jun 23, 2017)

Army busts another general for improper relationship with woman

Man, I hate it when this happens but it seems these Sr. Officers and NCOs are engaging in improper behavior far too often...I obviously don't condone it but it seems many don't even make an effort to hide it:wall:


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 23, 2017)

850 texts in 10 months.  Holy cow, I don't think I have texted 850 times, total.

His wife knew about it, and his CoS and command sgt maj warned him.  I hope that snatch was good, because you can't say he had not been warned.


----------



## CDG (Jun 23, 2017)

Lol.  Oh no, he got "busted" down to BG.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 23, 2017)

CDG said:


> Lol.  Oh no, he got "busted" down to BG.



One article stated he self- recommended a demotion of one rank. Oh, how gracious of him? I think losing one star, being forced to retire, and the public embarrassment is sufficient punishment for the offense. I don't know what his family situation is, but it must be tough on a spouse who supports a 35 year career.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 23, 2017)

What's interesting is that MG White and MG Grigsby are big friends and they were talking a ton about 1IDs warfighter exercise when MG White took over 1AD.  And then in the Plans shop it comes out the MG Grigsby got pulled from command...three days later the talk was of impropriety.  This was like 9 months ago.

Since adultery is a crime in the UCMJ, I'd have preferred he was busted to 2nd LT.  I'm guessing you can only bust two grades based on the last one of these we saw.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 23, 2017)

I saw this, too.  Its a shame and I agree with @Topkick - a hell of a shit deal for his spouse.


FWIW, the following is off topic but recalling this man's actions gave me a boost re: the officer corps after reading the above article.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 23, 2017)

.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 23, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Since adultery is a crime in the UCMJ, I'd have preferred he was busted to 2nd LT. I'm guessing you can only bust two grades based on the last one of these we saw.



I just don't think its fair to the spouse to take away a huge part of his/her pension if they supported him through thirty five years in the military, and especially combat arms. We all know its a tough family life.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 23, 2017)

Even getting busted down to O7, he'll still earn more than $75,000 a year in retirement pay.

If the military wants to get serious about dealing with misconduct, they should start yanking pensions altogether.  They should also start talking allegations seriously earlier in peoples' carriers.  Normally the time they get caught isn't their first major ethical lapse.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 23, 2017)

Topkick said:


> I just don't think its fair to the spouse to take away a huge part of his/her pension if they supported him through thirty five years in the military, and especially combat arms. We all know its a tough family life.


I disagree, leaders need to be held accountable.  We always talk about how troops get crushed for one time events, and this BG gets to retire.  When his offense is distinctly spelled out.  If we can't make examples of the leaders, we shouldn't expect anything better from the young E-1s.

@Marauder06 hate because that's way too much money for someone who has violated the trust of the Army.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 23, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Even getting busted down to O7, he'll still earn more than $75,000 a year in retirement pay.
> 
> If the military wants to get serious about dealing with misconduct, they should start yanking pensions altogether.  They should also start talking allegations seriously earlier in peoples' carriers.  Normally the time they get caught isn't their first major ethical lapse.


Just take his security clearance away.
Now all those cushy consultants gigs dry up.


----------

